# Blackpool zoo



## sally87 (13 September 2016)

Hi

I heard a rumour that there is a bridleway that goes around the outside of the zoo and you can see lions.

Is this true?

Has anyone done it?

Thanks

Sally


----------



## abbijay (13 September 2016)

I don't know about Blackpool but I'm sure there's one through Chester Zoo. I don't know how many animals you see though!


----------



## chillipup (13 September 2016)

Sorry can't help you OP, just so long as there is no bridlepath through Longleat Safari Park, it sounds very interesting.


----------



## Pippity (14 September 2016)

My share horse is already convinced there are lions behind every bush!


----------



## Mari (14 September 2016)

Yes there is. I go sometimes.   You can park in the zoo car park - have to pay.  The ride does go past the lion enclosure but you can't always see them.  It also passes the DeVere Hotel & golf course & goes through Stanley Park.  Best to avoid school holidays.


----------



## dulcie_dustyxx (3 July 2017)

Yup. I think you can access it from the field where Fylde show is. Never been down there but Dad has with the dog while me and pony having a break (at the show every month)


----------

